# Avisos e Alertas - IPMA/ANEPC - 2023



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 12:45)

*Avisos e Alertas oficiais*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a condições específicas.

Use este tópico apenas para colocar avisos e alertas de entidades oficiais, como a Proteção Civil, IPMA, etc.
Não comente nem debata neste tópico determinado aviso ou alerta, faça-o nos tópicos de previsões ou outros.

*Links úteis:*
http://www.ipma.pt/
http://www.prociv.pt/


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2023 às 19:18)

Devido à chegada de mais um periodo chuvoso, os avisos do IPMA  já estão  em vigor para os próximos dias por precipitação ( laranja e amarelo) e agitação marítima:













						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## StormRic (Sexta-Feira às 16:00)

Aviso para precipitação actualizado hoje às 9:32.
Inclui um segundo período de* Aviso Laranja *no *Domingo dia 8*, para os quatro *distritos a norte do Douro* (excepto Bragança).


----------



## StormRic (Sexta-Feira às 16:17)

Aviso para agitação marítima, início Domingo de manhã:


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 06:30)

Aviso Laranja para precipitação foi renovado às 2:02 de hoje. Primeiro período dura até às 12h. Depois, amanhã Domingo às 9h, inicia-se o segundo período de Aviso Laranja.


----------



## Wessel1985 (Hoje às 15:55)




----------

